# Moving To Mexico City



## usmanj (Sep 5, 2011)

Dear All, 

I will be greatful if somebody can guide me with regards to shifting to Mexico City. I have recently been offered a job in Santa Fe, worth approx $ 40,000 pesos. Please help in answering following questions:

1. Is this amount sufficient for family of two ppl to live respectably in safe and modern part of Mexico City?
2. Cost of renting a good appartment in or near Santa Fe?
3. Also suggest if there is any other good place other than Santa Fe that is close by?
4. Buying a car, and cost of running it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

1st, assume that the $40,000pesos is per month.
2nd, there are a lot of threads that talk about living in the Santa Fe area.
Not sure a car in Mexico city ever a good idea.


----------



## mongoose (Aug 22, 2011)

usmanj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will be greatful if somebody can guide me with regards to shifting to Mexico City. I have recently been offered a job in Santa Fe, worth approx $ 40,000 pesos. Please help in answering following questions:
> 
> ...


1. is that before or after taxes? if after yes. i think it would be
2& 3 how much are you willing to spend on rent?
4. New or used?


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Um, yeah. What's the deal with the car? Does DF (or the world) really need another car on the road?


----------



## mongoose (Aug 22, 2011)

travelinhobo said:


> Um, yeah. What's the deal with the car? Does DF (or the world) really need another car on the road?


how do you propose some one lives in DF without a car? honestly if you in live in santa fe how do you propose one gets to polanco or the south


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mongoose said:


> how do you propose some one lives in DF without a car? honestly if you in live in santa fe how do you propose one gets to polanco or the south


The bus/subway system will take you pretty much everywhere in DF.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> The bus/subway system will take you pretty much everywhere in DF.


yep...sometimes in half the time as well. 

I'll stick to my car though. I don't like the mass transit system in DF or any large city for that matter. Its about freedom for me to come and go as I please...I also don't like being pressed up against sweaty strangers for more than 15 minutes at a time either. I grew out of that when I was in my early 20's.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> yep...sometimes in half the time as well.
> 
> I'll stick to my car though. I don't like the mass transit system in DF or any large city for that matter. Its about freedom for me to come and go as I please...I also don't like being pressed up against sweaty strangers for more than 15 minutes at a time either. I grew out of that when I was in my early 20's.


We have the great good fortune to get to do what we want. You get to use your car and not be crammed in with strangers. I get to use the buses. I like being able to take a bus to somewhere, do all my errands, then get on a bus right where I end up, without having to remember where I left the car and get back to it. And the fact that I don't have the expense of depreciation, insurance and gas is not a bad deal either. In fact, the bus systems are pretty high on the list of reasons I like living in Mexico.


----------



## grieger-lods (Sep 11, 2011)

*Finding a place to live in df*



usmanj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will be greatful if somebody can guide me with regards to shifting to Mexico City. I have recently been offered a job in Santa Fe, worth approx $ 40,000 pesos. Please help in answering following questions:
> 
> ...


My husband and I moved to Puebla last year. We found our house to rent and bought a car using a great free classified on line site. We continue to check the site and always find wonderful buys. You can PM me and I will send you the site.
Good luck.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

*Um, easy?*



mongoose said:


> how do you propose some one lives in DF without a car? honestly if you in live in santa fe how do you propose one gets to polanco or the south


I lived in DF for almost 2 years car-free. Come to think of it, I've only had a car for one year of the last 11. That includes 4 countries. Not difficult really, especially if you're out of the states. Try any of the following...

bicycle
scooter
tuk tuk
motorcycle
feet
metro
bus
micro-bus
dolmus
ferry boat

It's all mental my people. http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif


----------

